# Prayers for Apex Predator



## Hunting 4 Him (Jul 2, 2014)

Those of you that are inclined to lift up others in prayer keep Marty in your prayers this morning, he goes in for surgery to repair a torn bicep.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 2, 2014)

Will do.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 2, 2014)

Prayers for my buddy! prayers for a successful surgery and a complete recovery!!!!
Prayers for his wife and the nurses too!!!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jul 2, 2014)

Hope all goes well. Get well soon Marty!!


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 2, 2014)

Done.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 2, 2014)

Done.  Hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 2, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 2, 2014)

Prayers for you Sailer..... get well soon.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 2, 2014)

Prayers sent from here also.


----------



## chenryiv (Jul 2, 2014)

Prayers sent Marty!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 2, 2014)

He's out and home in his recliner. All went well!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 2, 2014)

Hope it's not an arm you use a lot for daily chores. Prayers sent for a short recovery time.


----------



## bowtoater (Jul 2, 2014)

Praying for quick recovery.  Thankful for blessing received


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 2, 2014)

Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Rix56 (Jul 2, 2014)

Prayers sent for a quick, painless and complete recovery.


----------



## bronco611 (Jul 2, 2014)

prayers sent for you Marty. I completely tore my left bicep loose 15 years ago and was told by the doc that it was not tore. I had no surgery and after 1 month when the swelling in the bicep area went down I went back to the doc and he confirmed what had happened. I still have use of the arm but it will cramp from time to time. I know 3 others who have had the surgery and had a complete recovery back to normal, I pray all goes well take your time with the rehab and all should be good. Hope you are back at it before the water gets too cold and back in the swamp this winter. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jul 2, 2014)

Best wishes sent for AP.  Hope all heals well and turns out good.

Dave


----------



## robert carter (Jul 2, 2014)

Prayers sent for you Bud.RC


----------



## dutchman (Jul 2, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas, Marty! Mend well...


----------



## dh88 (Jul 3, 2014)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 3, 2014)

Prayers sent up from Powder Town!!  GEt Well Soon!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hope you can heal up fast Marty, so you can still get some fishing and hunting in this year! Prayers sent for you.

I had a partial tear in my left bicep in october of 2012, and now I have been sidelined from a tear in my right bicep since december of last year. (going to try again to shoot the bow this weekend, keeping my fingers crossed)It's not fun!


----------



## TontoKemosabe (Aug 1, 2014)

Hoping everything is working out for you from one salty to another.


----------



## SOS (Aug 5, 2014)

Any word?


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Aug 6, 2014)

Last I talked with him the repair went well, recovery is slow.  I'll let him fill in with more details.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow!  Thank you so much for all the prayers and kind words!  I should come on here more often.  Yesterday was 5 weeks post op.  The distal (lower) biceps tendon completely separated from the bone. I've been doing some range of motion therapy since day 8 post op.  I've re-gained 75% of my range of motion, but still have to wear a splint when not showering or doing therapy.  The splint comes off next Wed, but doc said not to lift anything over 5-10# with that arm just yet.  It's gonna be a long road to complete recovery, but feel like I'll be able to hunt, or paddle a yak in a few more weeks.  Martin is gonna loan me a cross gun so that I won't miss bow season.  Never thought I would see that day! LOL


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 7, 2014)

Did you get one of them signs you hang on your mirror, that allows you to park up close to the door at Walmart?

Hang in there buddy, it's gonna get better.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 7, 2014)

I`ll be glad to come hunt with you and you can follow me around with the video camera...RC


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 7, 2014)

robert carter said:


> I`ll be glad to come hunt with you and you can follow me around with the video camera...RC



I offered that up early on but I know he'd walk over me to hunt w you cause I'd do it to lol.....


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't think I'm ready to be "camera man" for anyone just yet, but I sure wouldn't "walk over" you for anyone Martin.  I thought we were tight?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## pine nut (Aug 8, 2014)

Marty, you have a lot of folks here that care about you and love you. Count me among them.


----------

